# EXCHANGE of Driving Licence.



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Does anybody know, if I am exchanging (not renewing) my UK driving licence for a Spanish one whether or not I need to take a Medical?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Catalunya22 said:


> Does anybody know, if I am exchanging (not renewing) my UK driving licence for a Spanish one whether or not I need to take a Medical?


We had medical for exchanging our U.K. licences from U.K. to Spanish


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

We had a medical, I partially failed mine, so didn't continue, Bosslady passed she now has a Spanish licence.

Many here travel to Tenerife for the medical, where they tell me that the examiners are not so strict.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

What about if I just change my licence for a car and not all the other categories?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Catalunya22 said:


> What about if I just change my licence for a car and not all the other categories?


Does not matter. A medical is required.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Catalunya22 said:


> Does anybody know, if I am exchanging (not renewing) my UK driving licence for a Spanish one whether or not I need to take a Medical?


In theory, a 'medical' (actually a psychometric test) is NOT required for an exchange.

However, some places insist on one - so why not.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> In theory, a 'medical' (actually a psychometric test) is NOT required for an exchange.
> 
> However, some places insist on one - so why not.


That was my attitude.
I knew that technically I didn't need one,but apart from the cost it doesn't hurt and saves any potential argument (that you won't win) at Trafico and thus another visit.

As an aside, I've been trying to get an appointment for the present Mrs Relyat to exchange her licence but it's impossible!!!


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I´m going to have a Medical just in case.
Better than being refused at the DGT and having to make another appointment, which is really difficult to make.
I´ve heard that in some places you don´t need one...but like everthing else, each place interprets the rules differently. Same with getting the TIE.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Catalunya22 said:


> Thanks everyone. I´m going to have a Medical just in case.
> Better than being refused at the DGT and having to make another appointment, which is really difficult to make.
> I´ve heard that in some places you don´t need one...but like everthing else, each place interprets the rules differently. Same with getting the TIE.


Our medical was at the first traffic appointment. Eye test , mental health test and reaction times. Then once approved photo taken and sent to another office for the application process


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

What does the reaction times involve. Someone told me it´s like a video game with 2 controls...What exactly do you have to do?
Will they show me?
My Spanish isn´t exactly perfect. I can speak it...but have difficulty when someone Spanish speaks to me.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Catalunya22 said:


> What does the reaction times involve. Someone told me it´s like a video game with 2 controls...What exactly do you have to do?
> Will they show me?
> My Spanish isn´t exactly perfect. I can speak it...but have difficulty when someone Spanish speaks to me.


Here's a video of the trickiest part.

Last time I did it for a renewal I was terrible, the machine was beeping constantly. 
The "doctor" looked at me, shrugged and said, well, good enough I suppose!! For some reason I find it very difficult to control both dots at the same time. I don't know how there are pensioners out there driving if I struggle so much at my age already!


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Brilliant. thanks.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Overandout said:


> Here's a video of the trickiest part.
> 
> Last time I did it for a renewal I was terrible, the machine was beeping constantly.
> The "doctor" looked at me, shrugged and said, well, good enough I suppose!! For some reason I find it very difficult to control both dots at the same time. I don't know how there are pensioners out there driving if I struggle so much at my age already!
> ...


Just done the test and the Medical.

There were a lot of BEEPS when I did this but I still passed.

Thanks for posting the video. It gave me an idea of what to expect as I had never done it before.


----------

